# Assos Cento Chamois issue



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I noticed a wear spot/hole in the edges(both sides) of my fairly new (bought new in March) Assos Cento chamois. 










I took it to the LBS and talked to the regional rep. He seems to think it's a size too small and I should go up a size to TIR.

I'm not 100% sure that the TIR is a better option. The straps are longer, and fit looser (I kinda like them snug), and everything about these fit me great. 

The sad thing is, this doesn't seem to be a fluke. I have a second pair that is nearly new (bought both at the same time, but held this one in reserve). I noticed it's developing a hole in exactly same spot on both sides.

This is a serious bummer. I *really* like these bibs, but if I'm going to have to deal with this, it's going to be a deal breaker. I'll have to find something else.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

That does indeed suck. Only hope I can offer is to let you know you have the old style cento chamois. They don't make em like that anymore. The new ones are more like the Equipe chamois but with a kuku still, no black side wings. Not sure though if a pair of the new (from AW15 on) ones would be any different though. Only one way, um expensive way, to find out. Judging by the location, I don't think it will matter personally.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

That seems like a really odd place for a wear mark, it almost looks abraded. How are you washing them? What size are you wearing and how tall are you / what do you weigh?


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Any marks or wearing on the outside? I've had shorts get damaged due to a seam on a saddle before, but it started on the outside first obviously.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

They may be too small but that wear would have nothing to do with that. Well, it might but it certainly shouldn't. Blowing out threads is the only legit wear caused by being too small. Cycling short are supposed to be REALLY tight.....like to the point where it's a challenge to even get them one when they are new. If they fit well enough for you to get them on without a blowout they are not a size too small.

There's no way your "sit bones" are that wide to be hanging out that far on both sides and there's not way you'd have the pad that cockeyed off center to wear on one side without knowing it.

Very very weak or defective material is what I think.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

One of the two pair is the newer style Chamois (S7?). The one pictured is the older style. I bought the older one at the assos factory outlet store at a bit of a discount. The newer pair I bought at about the same time at my LBS. I wanted to have a second pair so I could rotate.

Wearing them, I couldn't feel any difference in the chamois, and no, my sit bones are not that wide. 

It's not a failure of stitching. It's just a point on the very outside edge of the chamois where that fabric is really thin.  

I do have large thighs. Not fat mind you. I've ridden nearly 4k miles this year. I'm just a big guy with big legs. Not so big that they are hard to put on, or that the seams are being stressed. This isn't a 'stretch' thing. It's more of a rubbing/abrasion thing. I think its where they rub against the outside edge of my seat (Selle Italia SMP Gel Flow).

The shorts seem to fit me really well. I have been switching between these two pairs of shorts since I bought them earlier this year. I'm really kind of bummed about this happening.

I have an email out to the regional rep to ask him what I can do regarding warranty. I suspect he is going to suggest I try the next size up (TIR). He things the chamois is a little wider in those and that should help. I just hope they still fit as well.... We'll see...


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I just talked to the rep. He's pretty con confident the slightly larger chamois in the TIR will solve the problem. He's going to exchange both pairs under warranty.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Migen21 said:


> I just talked to the rep. He's pretty con confident the slightly larger chamois in the TIR will solve the problem. He's going to exchange both pairs under warranty.


Awesome, hope it works out well.


----------



## cannonf600 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm 5 9 and 170 and wear a medium and they fit perfect.Mine are doing the exact same thing.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Yea, I am wishful that the larger size will help, but just looking at how that area is designed, I'm not terribly hopeful.

I'll try the TIRs and see if that is better. In the mean time hopefully they will improve the design and the next warranty replacement will hold up better.


----------



## cannonf600 (Nov 9, 2008)

Mine are about 6 months old.I think it's not a sizing issue but the pad material is too thin where its tearing.Keep us updated if it has been changed/improved when you get your new pair.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

cannonf600 said:


> I'm 5 9 and 170 and wear a medium and they fit perfect.Mine are doing the exact same thing.


You're above the weight recommendation for that size, you should be in a large says them. 165 is the upper limit of medium. Probably the case with the OP as well.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

MMsRepBike said:


> You're above the weight recommendation for that size, you should be in a large says them. 165 is the upper limit of medium. Probably the case with the OP as well.


But Assos's size chart only shows height. I'm not far off in size from the guy making a comment and would say medium would be right on perfect for him.


----------



## cannonf600 (Nov 9, 2008)

I tried a large and it was definitely too big..medium felt perfect with just a little "pull" on the shoulder straps that goes away in the "riding position".Size chart is just a guide and you should wear what feels comfortable to you.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

These are $300+ dollar bibs from a company that is known for making comfortable and long lasting gear. They should NOT be failing in this way regardless of the riders weight (within some reason), especially after only a few dozen rides. 

I have an older pair S5 T-Equipe that are very much on the small side (straps a little short, legs a tad tight). I've probably worn them on 50 rides of various lengths and they show NO signs of any thinning of the edge of the chamois like this.

I have a couple of pairs of $75 "Ultra" bibs I bought at Performance years ago that have hundreds if not thousands of hours on them that are still going strong. They might look a little rough (logos faded, etc...), but the chamois in them is as good as the day I bought them. 

To me, I think this problem with the S5 and S7 Cento is a design flaw, or perhaps something got changed during manufacturing that wasn't to spec. Regardless they shouldn't be failing in this manner. 

Thankfully, at least so far, Assos is standing behind their product. That's good enough for me.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

They do have weight charts around, some places have them, some don't. I've found by experience that their weight chart is about perfect but their height chart is not even worth using.

I agree, they should not be failing like that. I have a pair of mediums with many, many thousands of miles of T.Equipe with zero signs of wear like you show.

By the way, there's no such thing as S5 Equipe or S5 Cento. S5 are the blue chamois pads, not purple. Anything purple is S7. S5 had Mille and Fi.13 and Uno.

And I agree on the sizing too, especially for T.Cento. The T.Cento fit looser than the T.Equipe and I would wear a size down on the T.Cento to get the same fit. So at 170 T.Cento Medium is indeed ideal, even though the chart says 155-165, due to the relaxed fit/fabric.

Seems as though the wear is starting on the inside, not the outside, correct? Would be neat to actually find out exactly what's causing it. We have two sample subjects here now to pull data from.

And for the record, I think you're right about the TIR and I think you won't like them as much and they probably won't fit right. Then what? TIR in T.Equipe might work...


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> By the way, there's no such thing as S5 Equipe or S5 Cento. S5 are the blue chamois pads, not purple. Anything purple is S7. S5 had Mille and Fi.13 and Uno.




I confess to being a newb when it comes to Assos naming conventions. Never cracked that nut. I thought that's what the rep was calling them, but I probably misunderstood the terms.




MMsRepBike said:


> Seems as though the wear is starting on the inside, not the outside, correct? Would be neat to actually find out exactly what's causing it. We have two sample subjects here now to pull data from.




It's hard to tell from the picture, but the wear is just in the pink fabric at the edge of the chamois between the stitching where that thick shaped padding is and the cross stitching at the edge. If you put your finger in between there, that pink fabric is very thin in that spot. 

If Assos can't resolve this, I may take them over to my sisters place. She has a surger and could probably patch them up for me enough to prevent any further damage.


----------



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

OP - good to know they are standing behind the product.
I bought a pair last year - fwiw - I am 5'8 weigh about 190 - was closer to 200 at the time of purchase and have not had any issues - in fact i went to look at them after seeing your post.

I have had some Garneau's have issues and they were good about warranty too btw.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I've got quite a bit of assos kit, but only one pair of the newest gen bibs, the Equipe. I just took a look at them, and while mine are still fine, I can see where a problem could arise. I think it has to do with the "floating chamois" design. If you rotate the leg in a pedaling motion, the unstitched side of the chamois can create a hinge point right where this wear mark is on the OP damaged bibs. If it were a traditional fully stitched chamois, I think it would distribute the wear more evenly. But then again, I'm not a fancy Swiss clothing engineer,so......


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I got the warranty replacements in TIR size and have taken them for two rides this weekend.

I'm not thrilled with the fit. They are looser, and creep up my thighs,bunching up in my thigh crease. I have to stop every 10 miles or so and pull them out of my crotch. NOT GOOD. 

Also, the chamois is the exact same size as the one in the XLG, so I'm not hopeful that they would hold up any better (if I were to wear them regularly, which at this point is unlikely).

I'm going to give them another shot before I email the rep and tell him I want XLG's, and that I'll just deal with the wear on the edge of the chamois.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Migen21 said:


> I'm going to give them another shot before I email the rep and tell him I want XLG's, and that I'll just deal with the wear on the edge of the chamois.


Good call and I suspected as much. If we know one thing, it's that loose bibs are terrible for you.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

One possibility, if the Rep can still get them, is to try the Mille. I know they don't have the awesomeness of the kukuPenthouse, which I dearly love, but I've read some good reviews of them. I wonder if they would wear a little better?

I'm going to see what he thinks.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Mille is worth a try in XLG. T.Eqipe is also worth a try in TIR. I'd try the Equipe first if I were you. I find they fit about a size smaller than the T.Cento in the smaller sizes, I'm just assuming the same goes for larger sizes too. The tighter/greater compression fabric of the Equipe might solve the problem, then again a fully stitched chamois might as well. 

How long does the wear take to start to show? Couple months? Month? Sounds like experimentation time.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Well, I originally had two pair. One pair I had longer and wore more frequently. I bought them in early March and probably had 1000 miles on them when I took that picture in my first post.

The second pair (the newer version of the chamois) only had about two hundred miles on them, and while not as bad as the first pair, the wear was exactly the same pattern on both sides of the chamois on both shorts. It's just a matter of time before they would tear there I think.


----------

